
Technology, Microsoft and the US Military. Tell Me Your Thoughts - shehackspurple
https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2018/10/26/technology-and-the-us-military/?WT.mc_id=OnTheIssues-Hackernews-tajanca
======
baybal2
BSOD gets an entirely new meaning

